# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Группа "Редакторы"

## Д.Срибный

Участники форума, желающие самостоятельно публиковать свои материалы на нашем главном сайте, могут подать заявку на вступление в группу "Редакторы". 
Редактор может создать статью в выбранном разделе, сверстать ее, добавить фотографии и сохранить на сайте.
После утверждения администратором, статья появится на главной странице сайта.

Для вступления в группу просто пришлите заявку мне личным сообщением.

----------

